# Finding a New Home for Unwanted Books



## murphy (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a number of books that need a new home.   Now, while I don't especially like these books, they are books and need a home with someone who would appreciate them.    The Salvation Army told me they would just trash them      and even though I don't want them, someone might.   What do you do with your unwanted books?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 16, 2008)

Over here in the UK at a recent visit to a railway station there was a selection of books that someone (not sure if it was the rail company or some other organisation) had left in a bookshelf in the waiting room. The Idea is that you take one read it and leave it when you've finnished it.

Seemed like a good idea and strangely none of them seemed to be being misused.

Just a thought. I don't know what the situation is in california regarding rail or bus transport but there may be a similar system in operation.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 16, 2008)

On another forum I use, we've just started a book-crossing project.  You write the website address in the front of a book, and a code number.  Then you register the book at the website, including the code.  Then you leave the book somewhere public, to be found & read & left for somebody else.  The idea is that each reader in turn will go to the website, find their book in the book-crossing section, and write a little review.


----------



## murphy (Nov 16, 2008)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Over here in the UK at a recent visit to a railway station there was a selection of books that someone (not sure if it was the rail company or some other organisation) had left in a bookshelf in the waiting room. The Idea is that you take one read it and leave it when you've finnished it.
> 
> Seemed like a good idea and strangely none of them seemed to be being misused.
> 
> *Just a thought. I don't know what the situation is in california regarding rail or bus transport but there may be a similar system in operation*.


 

The bus and rail situation in the Los Angeles area is pretty pathetic.   It takes 3 transfers to get 3 miles.   There are mostly benches at the bus stop and the rail system is practically non-existant.   The only rr station I know of is about 20 miles away.    Area wise, LA is huge.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2008)

Why dont you use book trading sites.  You can get 2 books for every book you give away.


I dont really see the point of giving away books to second hand stores so they can make cash on them or places its not sure if they are wanted.  

I give me my books to people i know want my books.   Even if i "hate" the author he deserves to go to someone who wants him.  

Funny enough 90% of people that want my books in bookmooch are americans.  Which is wierd since they have million more second hand stores.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 17, 2008)

Try a shelter, hospital, or VA type organisation, or maybe a small library near you has a trading area.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Nov 17, 2008)

I always donate mine to the library. They either use them or put them in the book swap area.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 17, 2008)

I split mine in to groups. some donated to the library some to charity shops. once i even took a load to the hospital and gave them in for the children's ward. (this only works with 'young fiction' though, Doctor who and Buffy books)

I like giving to the charity shops, not only do the books get re-read but the charity gets a Quid too


----------



## murphy (Nov 17, 2008)

sloweye said:


> I split mine in to groups. some donated to the library some to charity shops. once i even took a load to the hospital and gave them in for the children's ward. (this only works with 'young fiction' though, Doctor who and Buffy books)
> 
> I like giving to the charity shops, not only do the books get re-read but the charity gets a Quid too


 
I liked the idea of giving it to the charity shops (i.e., the Salvation Army), but I didn't like the idea that they would just trash the books instead of selling them.   That's what the pickup driver told me they would do with them.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 17, 2008)

we have loads of charity shops, Cancer research, Heart foundation, Scope. i just take them in and ask if they want them in the shops rather than to the depot, that way if they cant sell them or have to many in stock you can just go to the next shop. Hospital waiting rooms or even dentists are a good place to.


----------



## murphy (Nov 17, 2008)

sloweye said:


> we have loads of charity shops, Cancer research, Heart foundation, Scope. i just take them in and ask if they want them in the shops rather than to the depot, that way if they cant sell them or have to many in stock you can just go to the next shop. Hospital waiting rooms or even dentists are a good place to.


 
Maybe next time I go to the doctor, I'll take some of them.   There's always a dearth of good reading there.   Good idea.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 17, 2008)

its what i would do with all my old magazines too, there is never anything for fellas to read, so top gear mags superbike, music mags all went to the waiting room fund


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 17, 2008)

The USO will take them too, as will local Friends of the Library.


----------



## murphy (Nov 17, 2008)

Omphalos said:


> The USO will take them too, as will local Friends of the Library.


 
I don't have a car, will they come pick them up?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll happily take them, or consider calling a high school library near you, I'm sure they have kids who could use more books and less video in their lives.


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 18, 2008)

Im on the board of our local Friends of the Library.  We have arrangements with local used book shops where they stick piles of books for us that they dont want.  they take them from people who just dont want to get them home once the shop has refused to buy them.  You can do it that way maybe.  As for the USO, you have to take them in generally.  

In the early 90's my dad and I did a book drop to our troops in Desert Storm.  I think we mailed the USO in Iraq about 12K books.  They were really happy about that.


----------

